# Baitrunner Reels



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Occy
you used to just flick the lever at the back of the reel after casting out then just adjust the back drag to required tension.when the fish takes the line you just flick the reel handle when your ready and the front drag engages and hopefully youve hooked the bugger.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

You've brought a good reel there Paul.

I've used a lot of bait runners and theres no better for yak fishing.

The rear bait drag can be set nice and light so's the fish has time to swallow the bait without suspecting anything.Let it run for about the count of five before winding the reel which will switch the drag over to the main drag.The rear drag helps to maintain some tension on the line but not enough to set the hook until you wind the handle.

The great thing is live baiting with them.You can set the rear drag again to just enough for the livie to just click it over.You know when a big fish is interested in your livie cause the old livie starts to panic and the clicker goes faster till strike.

If its a Shimano it will be very robust.I think all their baitrunners are braid friendly.

You'll love it.Cheers Tez.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been using a couple of Okuma's, a EB30 and a EB40, for a while.
They've never let me down!!!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Occy, from what i know its a good choice. I haven't used one yet but a mate who stink boat fish's is always singing their praises. I am seeing him this arvo so i will quiz him for any extra advice that hasn't been posted.

Cheers Dave


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I have 4 bait runners. I only use them when mulloway fishing due to the cautious way they take the bait. I guess they are good for fish that are like that.
I wouldn't use mine for snapper anymore though.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Nothin wrong with em at all Occy.

We just found that out of every ten snapper (Big snapper) we maybe would miss 3-4 hookups cos of the delay in setting the hooks. If the fish didn't really want the bait after mouthing it they would spit it out before we had time to put the reel in gear. That was the reason i went away from using the rear drag whilst snapper fishing. 
With the normal drag in play as soon as the fish bit the bait the hooks were in and it was off to the races. Out of every ten fish we would hookup on 8-9.

However , mulloway like to have a play and i think you need to let the fish take the bait for a bit before you hit em up. 
Just a personal preference.

I bin here an there


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

And mate if your BTR isn't with you , a rubber band around the rod and line with the bail arm open will do the trick too. 
Lets the fish take the bait with slight tension , then hit it when you throw it into gear and ,Yes you are off to the races :shock:


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

occy.
lets go over the baitrunner theory again.They are a multi use tool.
(1)you can use the treadline reel like a normal eggbeater by having the main drag do all the work.
OR 
(2)use the rear drag system for stationary work with live or dead bait.

To use on the troll from the holders behind you its best to set the drag to one third the breaking strain of the main line.The fish will hook themselves if the hooks are sharp.Set the clicker on and most reels do click when pulled against the drag.No need to set the hook unless you don't sharpen them at all.

Targeting snapper on the bottom you would be best to use the reels main drag as they hit hard and have a hard palate so setting the hook is needed with this species.

So again don't use the baitrunner drag for other than at a stand still fishing on touchy fish.

I have a shimano tunnus 16000f with carbon drags that can put the brakes on upto 12kgs.The rear drag goes to 1kg for big bait.The biggest fish that reel has hauled in is a 63kg yellowfin tuna that took a live yaka on the rear system(the baitrunner)and ran for 50mtrs before turning the handle to bring the main drag in at 4kgs.Then its a matter of turning up the brakes to tire the fish right at the begining or run out of line.(getting spooled).Thats expensive cause its spooled with 800mtrs of 80lb Tufline braid and 120lb leader.

Hope this has been of some help to you m8.

Cheers Tez.


----------

